# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  The Animal Odd Couples и другие разные животные

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRnBcbCIViI 
Dog and Elephant

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSJYIEk5n6o 
A lioness adopts a baby antelope.

----------


## translationsnmru

"When elephants retire, *many pack their derms to...*"
Wth is that supposed to mean?  ::   ::  
The story is touching, if a bit sloppy. Not really surprising, though, since both dogs and elephants are known to develop strong emotional ties with other beings (mostly humans of course, but not necessarily). 
The second story is really weird. The lioness must have been an antelope in one of her past lives.

----------


## Winifred

> "When elephants retire, *many pack their derms to...*"
> Wth is that supposed to mean?

 translationsnmru, it's a pun on "pachyderm," (pronounced "*пак*идерм") which is another word for elephant.  Pachyderm = pack their derm.  Yes, it is a stretch.  Derm is also from dermis,  a layer of skin - I guess, like a leather bag! 
I was not sure where the word pachyderm originated, so I went looking.  Here is an article from Wikipedia, for those interested: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pachydermata

----------


## translationsnmru

> "pachyderm"

 Thank you!  And do people really use the word? I never heard it before.

----------


## Winifred

> Originally Posted by Winifred  "pachyderm"   Thank you!  And do people really use the word? I never heard it before.

 Я рада это помочь! Да, но "pachyderm" обычно весёло. Например - 
I'm delighted to help!  Yes, but pachyderm is usually humorous.  For example: 
The Germ 
 A mighty creature is the germ,
Though smaller than the pachyderm.
His customary dwelling place 
Is deep within the human race. 
His childish pride he often pleases 
By giving people strange diseases. 
Do you, my poppet, feel infirm? 
You probably contain a germ.  
Ogden Nash  
Ogden Nash (Огден Наш ?) - известный весёлый поэт. 
Ogden Nash was a famous humorous poet.

----------


## translationsnmru

::

----------


## alexB

> "When elephants retire, *many pack their derms to...*"

 I remembered "Do you pack no rod?" Ты что, пушку с собой не носишь?
Then "pack their derms " transformed into "pack their hides" and the meaning came clear but not the pun. It was helpful to know of the "pachyderm" and the poem is funny too.  

> Я рада это помочь! Да, но "pachyderm" обычно весёло. Например -

 Всегда рада помочь! Да, слово обычное, но употребляется чаще в шутливой манере.

----------


## translationsnmru

> I remembered "Do you pack no rod?" Ты что, пушку с собой не носишь?

 I know this definition, but I don't think it fits here. I think it is more similar to "to pack one's bags to...". "Pack" in expressions like "pack a gun"/"pack heat" is non-directional, it simly means that you have it on you, carry with you. 
I thought, however, that it might be a sort of cultural reference, perhaps an allusion to a well-known phrase from a movie or a TV ad. Something like "When people retire, many pack their bags to..."

----------


## Lampada

Ах да птичка!        ::   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fijuwTeoBt8

----------


## vishwaprasanna

Ах да птичка!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fijuwTeoBt8 
 eta tolka trenirobka ya dumau.

----------


## Lampada

*Кот и попугай *  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4Z7GCj1fhQ

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9poxf6FzQ4w 
Matis and Sheba

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh8gnIlu ... r_embedded  *Deer and cat*

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - &#x202a;*Lion reunion in Columbia*&#x202c;&rlm;  *Lion reunion in Columbia*

----------


## Lampada

http://video.namba.kz/#!/watch/1335051/

----------


## Lampada

CAT VS FISH

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GO3JlMhsPk8

----------


## Lampada

Cute Alert! This Boy and His Dog Are Inseparable | Photo Gallery - Yahoo!

----------


## Lampada

Baby Elephant Plays in the Ocean | Watch the video - Yahoo! Screen 
Мне кажется, что я услышала там слово _ныряет._

----------


## Throbert McGee

"Крыса отнимает у кошки молоко":    
Как я обожаю крыс!  (Точнее, ручных "декоративных" крыс, вида _Rattus norvegicus_. Они симпатичные, пушистые, и дружелюбные. И по сравнению с другими грызуинами, они -- гении!)

----------


## Lampada

Reporter Attacked By Wild Bird | Watch the video - Yahoo! Screen

----------


## Lampada



----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

_"Беда сближает: эту парочку - оленёнка и маленькую рысь  нашли в офисном здании после того, как неподалеку разразился лесной п_ожар".

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...19586268244569" width="400" height="300" frameborder="0"></iframe>    *Just an owl petting a dog!*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.wimp.com/mousekitty/   *Mouse curls up with a sleepy kitty.*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.wimp.com/frisbeedog/   *Well-trained dog struggles to retrieve his frisbee without breaking the rules*

----------


## Lampada

Dog has mastered the toilet. [VIDEO]   *Dog has mastered the toilet.*

----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=532774820096602

----------


## Eledhwen

Russian cats:

----------


## Lampada

Bird Sings With Piano Player | Watch the video - Yahoo! Screen

----------


## Hoax

А это к животным относится? =)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSDuvjMjEaQ

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Hoax

Вы не поверите, но я хочу корову! Только посмотрите на этих очаровашек =)  furry_cows_04.jpgkorova-07.jpg130530155722.jpg

----------


## Lampada

http://www.yapfiles.ru/show/648900/0...7a199.flv.html 
Атака злой кошки

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*"I'm Yours" * 
Well, you dawned on me and you bet I felt it
I tried to be chill but you're so hot that I melted
I fell right through the cracks
Now I'm trying to get back 
Before the cool dawn run out
I'll be giving it my bestest
And nothing's gonna stop me but divine intervention.
I reckon, it's again my turn
To win some or learn some. 
But I won't hesitate
No more, no more.
It cannot wait,
I'm yours. 
Well, open up your mind and see like me,
Open up your plans and damn you're free.
Look into your heart and you'll find love, love, love, love.
Listen to the music of the moment, people dance and sing, we're just one big family
And it's our God-forsaken right to be loved, loved, loved, loved, loved 
So I won't hesitate
No more, no more.
It cannot wait,
I'm sure.
There's no need to complicate.
Our time is short.
This is our fate,
I'm yours. 
Do you want to come on, scootch on over closer, dear
And I will nibble your ear 
I've been spending way too long checking my tongue in the mirror
And bending over backwards just to try to see it clearer
But my breath fogged up the glass
And so I drew a new face and I laughed. 
I guess what I'll be saying is there ain't no better reason
To rid yourself of vanities and just go with the seasons.
It's what we aim to do.
Our name is our virtue. 
But I won't hesitate
No more, no more.
It cannot wait,
I'm yours. 
Well, open up your mind and see like me,
Open up your plans and damn you're free.
Look into your heart and you'll find that the sky is yours.
So please don't, please don't, please don't...
There's no need to complicate.
'Cause our time is short.
This oh, this oh, this is our fate.
I'm yours. 
Oh, I'm yours
Oh, I'm yours
Oh, oh,
Baby, do you believe, I'm yours?
You best believe, you best believe, I'm yours.

----------


## Lampada

Dog Finds A Tiny Kitten, Risks Everything To Save Her

----------


## diogen_

Frowning glory ... Grumpy Cat unveils her first book  Grumpy Cat launches her first book

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk



----------


## Hanna

sooooooo cute! I love dmitry's post!

----------


## Throbert McGee

It's interesting that even "ugly" creatures such as the осьминог, хамелеон, and бегемот can look so cute when they're babies! 
P.S. An adult бегемот of the species _Hippopotamus amphibious_ is very aggressive and can bite a grown man in half -- thus, NOT CUTE AT ALL! On the other hand, an adult hippo of the smaller species _Hexaprotodon liberiensis_ (т.н. "карликовый бегемот") isn't so dangerous, but it has the not-very-cute habit of "fecal spraying" to mark its trails.

----------


## Lampada

> 

 Копирую смайлик! ::

----------


## Lampada

http://lovemeow.com/2013/11/*cat-accompanies-his-human-to-work/*

----------


## Lampada

http://lovemeow.com/2013/10/*cat-visits-cow-love-and-affection/*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Красивая музыка!

----------


## wanja

Домой неси!

----------


## RedFox



----------


## Throbert McGee

If you haven't seen it yet, this one is just INSANE, but in a peaceful, Zen-like way. It's exactly what the title says:    
Be sure to watch until the 1:18 mark -- at which point a pit-bull dog dressed as a hammerhead shark walks into the room! And *nothing happens* except complete tranquility and love! Basically, it's Edward Hicks' _"Peaceable Kingdom"_, but with fuzzy shark-costumes and a robotic vacuum cleaner...

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Basically, it's Edward Hicks' "Peaceable Kingdom",

 If you don't recognize the name of this painting -- or I should say "these paintings," because Edward Hicks actually produced several versions -- here it is:   
In the background, you can see the Quaker leader William Penn, founder of Pennsylvania, meeting with a group of American Indians. The whole thing was meant by Hicks as a representation of *Исаия 11:6-8* --   

> 6 Тогда волк будет жить вместе с ягненком, и барс будет лежать вместе с козленком; и теленок, и молодой лев, и вол будут вместе, и малое дитя будет водить их. 7 И корова будет пастись с медведицею, и детеныши их будут лежать вместе, и лев, как вол, будет есть солому. 8 И младенец будет играть над норою аспида, и дитя протянет руку свою на гнездо змеи.

----------


## Lampada

*Слонёнок первый раз в жизни побывал на море.* | Только позитив | Онлайн-кинотеатр | Смотреть видео приколы онлайн в хорошем качестве бесплатно

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Young Elk Enjoying Life and Mud*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Octopus Opens Jar*

----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201917372684886   *Dog & Deer*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Арфист  *Арфист*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.wimp.com/*elephantsreunited*/

----------


## Lampada

*Lions - The New Endangered Species?*

----------


## Throbert McGee

> *Lions - The New Endangered Species?*

 Wow, South African zoologist Kevin Richardson is a rather handsome man...   
...one might even say that he looks good enough to eat! 
(Sorry, I couldn't resist. And I'm curious to know whether there are Russian expressions similar to "you look good enough to eat" or "you're so cute, I could eat you up!")

----------


## diogen_

> Wow, South African zoologist Kevin Richardson is a rather handsome man...
> ..one might even say that he looks good enough to eat! 
> (Sorry, I couldn't resist. And I'm curious to know whether there are Russian expressions similar to "you look good enough to eat" or "you're so cute, I could eat you up!")

 
“Соблазнительный” can be equally  used  to mean both “tasty” and “sexy”.  Ответы@Mail.Ru: какое самое соблазнительное блюдо?  Ответы@Mail.Ru: Сегодня слышала такие слова - соблазнительный мужчина...Меня удивило немного и я задумалась...Что это за зверь такой?)) 
E.g. Puma: Кевин, ты такой соблазнительный, прямо благоухаешь…короче, не пора ли нам пора, что мы делали вчера.)) 
“Сладкий (сладенький)” and “аппетитный” have a secondary meaning “appealing”, “sweet”, in certain contexts just as well.

----------


## Lampada

Super dog

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Super dog

 Australian border collie, I think -- or at least one of its parents was.

----------


## Lampada

*Slow Motion Flipping Cat Physics | Smarter Every Day 58*

----------


## Lampada

Усталость забыта,
Колышется чад,
И снова копыта,
Как сердце, стучат. 
И нет нам покоя,
Гори, но живи!
Погоня, погоня,
Погоня, погоня
в горячей крови. 
Есть пули в нагане,
И надо успеть
Сразиться с врагами
И песню допеть 
И нет нам покоя,
Гори, но живи!
Погоня, погоня,
Погоня, погоня
в горячей крови. 
В удачу поверьте –
И дела с концом.
Да здравствует ветер,
Который в лицо! 
И нет нам покоя,
Гори, но живи!
Погоня, погоня,
Погоня, погоня
в горячей крови.

----------


## Lampada

*Кошка и дельфины*

----------


## Lampada

*This Japanese Woman Took in a Stray Cat, and They Have Been Inseparable Ever Since*   _/  PUBLISHED ON FEB 21ST, 2014 /_

----------


## Lampada

*The incredible story of how leopard Diabolo became Spirit - Anna Breytenbach, "animal communicator".* The Soul Touching Story Of An Angry Panther Who Talked To A Human | Superstar Magazine

----------


## Lampada

*Frédéric Pignon*

----------


## Lampada

*Jean-François Pignon*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Kevin Richardson - Dangerous Companions - FULL - clip (1 of 4)*

----------


## Lampada

*A Blonde and a Great White Shark*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

_This Family rescued a nearly-dead whale,but What happens after it gets rescued is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!_ Read more at This Family rescued a nearly-dead whale,but What happens after it gets rescued is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!

----------


## Lampada

*Wild Dolphin "Asks" Divers to Help Free Itself from Hook*

----------


## Lampada

*Have you hugged your chicken today?*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Angry ram attacks motorcyclist for invading his turf*

----------


## DrBaldhead

A polite discussion with a ram  ::  P.S.: actually it isn't  ::

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*The Cat & The Ducklings*

----------


## Lampada

*Cat answering the phone*

----------


## Lampada

*My Cat Saved My Son*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Dolphin Surfing, Woman Wake-boarding with Dolphins*

----------


## Lampada

*Black swan feeding Koi fish*

----------


## Lampada

25 of The Cutest Parenting Moments In The Animal Kingdom | The Mind Unleashed

----------


## Lampada

*Кот зовёт воробьёв*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Kate and Pippin, 
Read by Martin Springett*

----------


## Lampada

Общаются ребёночек и собака.

----------


## Lampada

Попался!

----------


## Lampada

*Two cats having a conversation*

----------


## Lampada

Кошка моет посуду

----------


## Lampada

Ой, ну просто сердце разболелось за эти две минуты.

----------


## Lampada

Dog teaching baby to jump

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Kitten can't walk but learns with a walker   * "Update: _Thumper got his forever home with his foster mom. All that time spent doing physical therapy forged an unbreakable bond."_

----------


## Lampada

*Ducklings vs. Stairs*

----------


## Lampada

*Голубь надоедает коту.*

----------


## Lampada

*18*  доказательств, что коты — многогранные личности

----------


## Lampada

BBC News - *The girl who gets gifts from birds*

----------


## Lampada

_Cat misses dog after being apart for 10 days_

----------


## Lampada

Cat plays dead to avoid going for a walk

----------


## Lampada

_"I was going to have my lunch but FINE, I'll rescue you"_

----------


## Lampada

_Boy pushes cat, cat knocks boy down_

----------


## Lampada

Rescued Magpie Becomes Part of a Photographer's Family - Feature Shoot  
RESCUED MAGPIE BECOMES PART OF A PHOTOGRAPHER’S FAMILY  March 26, 2015 by *Emma Kisiel*

----------


## wanja

_Красивое выступление собаки и ее хозяйки_

----------


## Lampada

*Life In The Undergrowth* 
4 of 5 *Intimate Relations*

----------


## Throbert McGee

Сбежавший из зоопарка бегемот на улицах Тбилиси:   
ЗЫ: This gun contains tranquilizer darts, not bullets! (Some of the zoo animals had to be shot dead with bullets, but the hippo was captured alive.)

----------


## Throbert McGee

Прелестник-паук! spider_fly.jpg

----------


## wanja



----------


## Throbert McGee

Древесный лягушонок (вместе с Лего-минифигуркой "для масштаба"). I took these pictures about two hours ago -- I found the wee froggie in the basement of my sister's house. I have no idea what species it is -- but as you know, I live not very far from Washington, DC.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Древесный лягушонок (вместе с Лего-минифигуркой *"для масштаба"*).

 After Googling, I think maybe "к сравнению масштабов" ("for comparison of scales") might sound better? But in English, you can just say "the Lego figure is included *for scale*."

----------


## Alex80

> After Googling, I think maybe "к сравнению масштабов" ("for comparison of scales") might sound better?

 No. "для масштаба" without quotes is ok. "для сравнения размеров" can be used, but it is longer.

----------


## Lampada

BBC   http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x29avur   Cat Watch   A Cats Eye View

----------


## Lampada

*Dog Comforts Pal Having Bad Dream*

----------


## Lampada

Unlikely Friendship Between A Cat And An Owl

----------


## Lampada

Бедный котик горько на что-то жалуется хозяйке. :: 
Может, камеру боится.

----------


## Lampada

Shelter rescues cat, later realizes it has a special gift for comforting other sick animals  
Shelter rescues cat, later realizes it has a special gift for comforting other sick animals

----------


## Lampada

_Хозяин не раздумывая бросился спасать свою собаку и чем это закончилось._

----------


## Lampada

_Котёнок играет с хвостом лошади_

----------


## Lampada

Jokgu of the Flockstars: Chicken Plays Patriotic Tune on Keyboard - 
 America's Got Talent 2017

----------


## wanja

https://youtu.be/lgIOrA3d-cM

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/URHbMXo0p9w 
Танцующая лошадь

----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/mikhail.mak...07830766845249 
Умненький попугайчик

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/xZc1lrVAl4M 
Любовь всегда любовь.

----------

